# Path code 87101



## bmanus (Apr 4, 2012)

Can 87101 be billed more than once on the same patient? If so would the modifier be 59 or 91?

Thank you in advance for your help.

Beth


----------



## Sharon CPC CEMC (Apr 4, 2012)

If you have multiple skin cultures from different locations I do not see it being an issue. When billing repeat clinical diagnostic labs a 91 should be used, when billing multiple non-clinical labs such as Anatomic Pathology a 76 should be used.  I hopes this helps!

Sharon


----------

